# What to use?



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Having recently purchased a new car (well new to me) , it was evident from the start that the previous owner was also into detailing

With circumstances as they are at present I cannot spend too much time cleaning/detailing these days.

The picture of the engine bay, shows the quality of workmanship...:lol::lol:








[/URL][/IMG]

So as you can see it's been lovingly looked after, with the attention to detail almost mind blowing.

What would be the fastest way to to tackle this? My thoughts are AF Verso through a Mesto Foamer (hot water), aggitate, pw rinse and finish off with AG Vinyl & Rubber.

Plan to tackle this over the weekend if weather permits. I promise an after photo will definitely be taken and put up!! :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

TBH, it may be worse than it looks. You will have various threads on here, saying to PW or not to PW the bay.

I would suggest a good APC even sprayed on lightly and wiped should clear a lot before water even but many will offer a different opinion


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If you wanted a new product then I would look no further than britemax grime out then a decent hard wearing trim dressing. 

As for method always do the following.... 

Spray degreaser or APC all over and allow to dwell for a couple of minutes then go to work with a detailing brush starting on the out side an working inwards getting into all the nooks and crannies. 

Rinse off with either the open end of the hose or a watering can then repeat only more rinsing the 2nd time. 

Dry with a couple of old mf cloths then dress all the plastic bits and job done


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Not looking to buy anymore detailing products for a very long time. Looks like the same approach as I thought, however maybe not with the PW.

Wanted to foam the AF Verso in order for it to cling and dwell longer.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Apc through mesto is quite good for a lot of stuff, should work a treat....had to clean a skanky looking plastic shed thing without PW so I mixed up a ****tail of stuff through the mesto and the dirt literally fell off (verso was part of this ****tail)
Should take a lot of the dirt off with first hit


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Britemax grime out will make mince meat of that


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Apc through mesto is quite good for a lot of stuff, should work a treat....had to clean a skanky looking plastic shed thing without PW so I mixed up a ****tail of stuff through the mesto and the dirt literally fell off (verso was part of this ****tail)
> Should take a lot of the dirt off with first hit


What was the rest of the ****tail?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

The before and after shots...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I previously had an vauxhall astra j, and for some reason they do seem to get very dirty very quickly under the bonnet, only thing I could see was a poor fitting seal at the front of the bonnet


----------

